# impegno profuso



## Wordspin

Bonjour à tous!
"L'impegno profuso dalle famiglie ospitanti per rendere gli ospiti al propio agio fu notevole".
J'ai l'impression que profus et profuso pourraient être au moins dans une certaine mesure des "faux amis". Même forme, usages différents.


Y aurait-il quelqu`un qui pourrait suggérer une traduction française pour *"impegno profuso"?* Ce sont deux mots qui mis ensemble semblent élever aux sommets de la _italianità. _
"Les efforts faits par les familles?" C'est tellement lourd>
Un grand merci à l'avance.


----------



## Anaiss

Un'osservazione sulla frase italiana, di solito si dice "mettere a proprio agio".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Wordspin,
Je te proposerais "les efforts consentis par les familles d'accueil ..." . La suite de la citation me paraît plus difficile à traduire exactement sans autre contexte, mais je suppose que tu n'as pas de problème avec cela . Sinon, dis-le  .


----------



## Anaiss

Une phrase qui pourrait être similaire (mais moins poétique): "L'impegno da parte delle famiglie ospitanti nel mettere a proprio agio gli ospiti fu notevole".

@ matoupaschat: mi incuriosisce "consentis"...Si intende come "gli sforzi consentiti/permessi?"
Perché per me: L'impegno profuso da= gli sforzi fatti da.

Un caro saluto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> @ matoupaschat: mi incuriosisce "consentis"...Si intende come "gli sforzi consentiti/permessi?"
> Perché per me: L'impegno profuso da= gli sforzi fatti da.


 
Consentir :
*B.−* (Plus) _usuel, emploi trans. dir._ *Consentir que *(+ verbe à l'ind. ou au subj.), ou _indir. _*consentir à ce que* (+ verbe au subj.), *consentir à* (+ subst. déverbal ou verbe à l'inf.) [Le suj. désigne un être humain, ou une entité, une collectivité humaine] Vouloir bien, accepter, que quelque chose se fasse, ait lieu, existe. 

" Les efforts consentis par ..." è un'espressione corrente . E siccome credo che Wordspin stia cercando qualcosa di più raffinato di "faits" ...
Un caro saluto


----------



## Anaiss

Merci bien, è che ci vedevo involontariamente una sfumatura riduttiva/limitativa. 
Non è così, immagino?


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao a tutti,

è vero che "consentis" è elegante ma penso anch'io che ci vorrebbe qualcosa di piu' forte, dato che "profuso" significa dato 'con abbondanza'

La mia proposta è "Les familles hébergeantes (scusa Matoupaschat ma ho sempre avuto difficoltà coi termini ospitante e ospite) se sont généreusement engagées pour faire en sorte que les hôtes se sentent à leurs aise". 

In rete ho trovato "engagement soutenu", "efforts soutenus", ma non capisco se soutenu significa semplicement sostenuto, cioè fatto, oppure se vuol dire "sostenuto" nel senso di "notevole", ora ho troppo sonno per cercare, alla prossima,
buonanotte


----------



## Corsicum

Pour ce contexte je perçois des efforts importants consentis de façon spontanée, de bonne volonté : _Les efforts sans compter _
 
Pour d’autres contextes : _L’implication sans compter / L’engagement sans borne / Les __efforts déployés sans compter_
 
C’est une interprétation intuitive, peut être erronée ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Merci bien, è che ci vedevo involontariamente una sfumatura riduttiva/limitativa.
> Non è così, immagino?


 Affatto no !



Ruminante said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è vero che "consentis" è elegante ma penso anch'io che ci vorrebbe qualcosa di piu' forte, dato che "profuso" significa dato 'con abbondanza'


Allora, direi "les efforts largement consentis" o "généreusement consentis" come dici tu .


Ruminante said:


> La mia proposta è "Les familles hébergeantes (scusa Matoupaschat ma ho sempre avuto difficoltà coi termini ospitante e ospite) se sont généreusement engagées pour faire en sorte que les hôtes se sentent à leurs aise".
> 
> In rete ho trovato "engagement soutenu", "efforts soutenus", ma non capisco se soutenu significa semplicement sostenuto, cioè fatto, oppure se vuol dire "sostenuto" nel senso di "notevole", ora ho troppo sonno per cercare, alla prossima,
> buonanotte


Mi sono appena accorto che Corsicum ci fa compagnia . D'accordo con lui su "soutenu", che può anche presentare una sfumatura temporale (duraturo) .
@ Corsicum : prego dai anche un'occhiata al post qua sotto ; mi sembra pane per i tuoi denti !
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1896305


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao matoupaschat, ti va se ti correggo due cosette?




> Affatto no !


 si dice "No, affatto" (se si intende _pas du tout_)




> ... D'accordo con lui su "soutenu", che può anche presentare una sfumatura temporale (duraturo)


Veramente non era Corsicum ma io a proporlo pero' se significa anche "duraturo" lasciamo perdere, pensavo a uno dei significati di "sostenuto" in italiano.

A mente fresca ho cercato di trovare dei termini nello stesso tempo semplici (per piacere a Wordspin) e ricchi (per piacere a noi italiani esagerati):

“Les familles d'accueil se sont largement prodiguées pour mettre les invités à leur aise”

...naturalmente è d’uopo il giudizio di un madrelingua.

p.s. 1896305 l'hai segnalato solo a Corsicum, quindi non posso chiederti che c'entra con questo thread...


----------



## Wordspin

Merci à tous pour la correction de l'italien [comment dit-on "(peraltro) molto gradita" en francais?] et les réflexions mises en commune. Je me rends compte que dans ce cas-ci à cause du contexte la discussion risque presque de s'éloigner de ce que je cherche: une manière élégante de dire en francais [j'ai un problème avec mon clavier-pas de cédille]: "impegno"  ,  "profuso" e "impegno profuso".


----------



## Wordspin

J'aurais déjà une première réponse si quelqu'un confirmait [ou le contraire] qu'une personne peut dire à une autre: "Merci des efforts généreusement consentis" (dans un but quelconque). Merci à l'avance.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Ciao matoupaschat, ti va se ti correggo due cosette?
> 
> si dice "No, affatto" (se si intende _pas du tout_)
> 
> 
> Veramente non era Corsicum ma io a proporlo pero' se significa anche "duraturo" lasciamo perdere, pensavo a uno dei significati di "sostenuto" in italiano.
> 
> A mente fresca ho cercato di trovare dei termini nello stesso tempo semplici (per piacere a Wordspin) e ricchi (per piacere a noi italiani esagerati):
> 
> “Les familles d'accueil se sont largement prodiguées pour mettre les invités à leur aise”
> 
> ...naturalmente è d’uopo il giudizio di un madrelingua.
> 
> p.s. 1896305 l'hai segnalato solo a Corsicum, quindi non posso chiederti che c'entra con questo thread...


 
Ciao Ruminante,

Innanzitutto, scusami per questa mattina . Dovevo andare a Bruxelles a fare l'imbianchino nel bilocale che mia figlia va ad occupare, stavo a redigere una risposta e'ad un tratto mi sono reso conto che Corsicum era in rete, e poi mia moglie che mi metteva fretta ... Mi sono sbagliato nelle risposte, le ho scambiate ecc... Risultato: una bella confusione ! 
No, affatto - Niente affatto : OK, grazie  (Credevo che affatto potesse essere anteposto alla negazione, ma è logico che rafforzi solo una parola espressa prima)
Veramente non era Corsicum ma io a proporlo pero' se significa anche "duraturo" lasciamo perdere, pensavo a uno dei significati di "sostenuto" in italiano.  Scusa ancora !
A mente fresca ho cercato di trovare dei termini nello stesso tempo semplici (per piacere a Wordspin) e ricchi (per piacere a noi italiani esagerati):
“Les familles d'accueil se sont largement prodiguées pour mettre les invités à leur aise” Bellissima traduzione ! ​Riguardo a Corsicum e al thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1896305 , ti spiego . Egli è quasi per di sé un motore di ricerca, ma si fa più raro qui ; così, dopo letto il thread in merito pochi minuti prima, mi sono detto "Magari lo legesse Corsicum", e quando ho visto che era in rete, ho inserito il il link e glielo fatto notare . 

Un caro saluto




Wordspin said:


> J'aurais déjà une première réponse si quelqu'un confirmait [ou le contraire] qu'une personne peut dire à une autre: "Merci des efforts généreusement consentis" (dans un but quelconque). Merci à l'avance.


 
Bonsoir Wordspin,

En tout cas, cela peut s'écrire sans aucun problème, ou se dire dans un contexte assez formel .
Molto gradita = très appréciée .

Je viens de fouiller un peu dans mes dictionnaires de synonymes . Alors, 
Impegno = engagement, sollicitude .
Profuso = participe passé du verbe "profondere", = prodigué, donné .
Impegno profuso da ... = sollicitude manifestée par ...​J'espère que cela suffira : Meer, kan ik niet !


----------



## Wordspin

Credo si possa affermare che tutti abbiamo profuso un impegno notevole nella ricerca della risposta alla domanda iniziale. Ne fa fede il vivace scambio tra matoupaschat e Ruminante; non solo, ma che un belga della Vallonia si esprima in fiammingo/olandese non è, pare, cosa di tutti i giorni. Bravo! Merci aussi de la traduction de "molto gradita". 
Si je veux écrire quelque chose en néerlandais, faut-il le rayer, comme (l'?) a fait matoupaschat? Hoe doe je dat? Come si fa? Langues permises: italien et francais. Si è fiscali a questo riguardo? (Comment dit-on "fiscali" dans ce contexte?) En néerlandais on dirait à propos de cette multiplication de questions: "één gek kan meer vragen dan tien wijzen kunnen beantwoorden." (uno stolto può più domandare di quanto 10 saggi riescano a rispondere-un detto forse talmente olandese che trovargli una sintassi italiana non risulta facile). Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi dispiace, ma sono quasi le uniche parole che conosco in olandese : sono francofono e ce l'ho messa tutta solo per imparare l'italiano, perché andavo in vacanza in Italia . Dopo gli anni della mia infanzia e adolescenza le cui vacanze si trascorrevano al mare, non potevo più soffrire il litorale belga . Quando mi è venuta la voglia di parlare una lingua straniera, è stato l'italiano a vincere subito ... e per sempre !
Meglio non scrivere qui in olandese, anche sbarrato . 
PS Fiscali, non ho capito .
Ciao .


----------



## Wordspin

Grazie. Per fiscali in questo contesto s'intende una osservanza puntigliosa delle prescrizioni o del regolamento. La prima volta mi sono sentito rivolgere questa espressione quando avevo finito di lavorare. E' venuto uno fuori orario e mi ha chiesto: "Perché siete così fiscali?" Posso ben capire che come dici l'italiano abbia vinto il concorso della lingua da imparare, simili espressioni non sono meno che geniali. Le spiagge nordiche non sono effettivamente granché. Meglio la montagna italiana. Ciao!


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao bella gente...! 

Avevo scritto un post lunghissimo per dire la mia e correggere i vostri errori d'italiano - molto pochi, per la verità - ma al momento di postarlo l'ho perso! Forse è meglio cosi', cerchero' di essere breve.

Avevo anche spiegato che fiscale viene da fisco = l'ente che riscuote le tasse.

Ho un dubbio su "consentis" (è da stamattina, matou... che ci vuoi fare!) perchè Wordspin ha chiesto se si puo' usare in qualsiasi contesto, ma almeno l'equivalente italiano "consentito" per strada certo non lo sentiresti usare spesso: probabilmente una persona a un'altra direbbe "Grazie di tutti gli sforzi che hai fatto" oppure "grazie di esserti sforzato cosi' tanto" ma forse in francese è diverso e si puo' usare "consentis", sempre se la domanda era quella. In italiano "consentito" (come anche "profuso") si usa a parer mio solo formalmente, ad esempio per parlare degli sforzi fatti da un governo. 

OT (off-topic): come usare il carattere sbarrato: non usando la funzione Quick Reply, ma usando "Post Reply", escono fuori piu' opzioni di editing, compreso lo "sbarrato" ( abc con un tratto sopra) o "barrato", non ricordo il termine esatto. In questo momento sto provando a mettere il barrato con Word, ma quando copio-incollo qui nel mio post fatto con "quick reply" il barrato sparisce... per questa volta lo metto in italico, quindi italico = barrato



> “uno stolto può _più_ domandare *più* di quanto 10 saggi riescano a rispondere”





> _Egli * _è quasi _per di_ *di per *sé un motore di ricerca, ma si fa* sempre* più raro_ qui**_ ; così, dopo *aver* letto il thread in _merito***_ *questione *pochi minuti prima, mi sono detto "Magari lo leg*g*esse Corsicum", e quando ho visto che era in rete, ho inserito il il link e gliel*’h*o fatto notare.


 Matou, il problema è che mi sembra che tu abbia fatto confusione anche con questo link, è il thread su "direttore sanitario", se c'entra qualcosa boh, lo capite solo voi il perchè...

* Certamente, si studia "Egli" ma in pratica non si usa mai, solo in letteratura. Puoi ometterlo oppure sostituirlo con "lui"
** non mi suona "qui" da solo, meglio se aggiungi ad es. "in questo/nel (o al?) forum" cioè ad es. "qui nel forum" 
*** in merito a ..., ma "in questione" se non segue la proposizione (almeno credo perchè con tutte queste lingue, si rischia di confondersi anche nella propria!)

p.s. Tanto per parlare di genio, che bello mangiare frutti di mare sulle spiaggie nordiche...


----------



## Wordspin

Grazie, Ruminante, per le indicazioni sul barrato. C'è pure la çédille e quindi un altro problema è stato risolto. 
Sapevo che il prato del vicino è generalmente più apprezzato, ma che lo sono la spiaggia e i frutti di mare ... Ammetto, però, che spesso ripenso alle cozze fritte che si vendevano nella mia infanzia sul lungomare vicino alla pista di Zandvoort, con tutte quelle salse in un contenitore di plastica marrone con tanti scomparti, in plastica - già allora. Uno snack che ha dato una nota di gioia alle ultime domeniche di mio nonno. 
Spero che ritrovi il tuo post con le precisazioni sull'italiano. 
Potresti spendere una parola in più sul modo di rendere il detto dello stolto e dei saggi? mi interessa molto. "Uno stolto può chiedere più di quanto dieci saggi riescano a rispondere? / non riescano a rispondere - questo non che a volte appare, appartiene al gruppo - ahimè piuttosto nutrito - di cose che non sono riuscito a capire/digerire. Mancanza di istruzione, riconducibile alle necessità impellenti della vita, che tendono ad essere tiranne.


----------



## Corsicum

Pour les professionnels de la traduction voir ici : http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
Titolo e testo: _«__ impegno profuso »_ : on obtient 115 textes et contextes différents avec la traduction en plusieurs langues dont le Français.

Voir aussi :
Titolo e testo: _impegnarsi seriamente_ : 40 textes
Titolo e testo: _impegnarsi_ : 3243 textes
Titolo e testo: _impegno : _15512 textes


----------



## Anaiss

Wordspin said:


> Grazie, Ruminante, per le indicazioni sul barrato. C'è pure la çédille e quindi un altro problema è stato risolto.
> Sapevo che il prato del vicino è generalmente più apprezzato, ma che lo sono la spiaggia e i frutti di mare ... Ammetto, però, che spesso ripenso alle cozze fritte che si vendevano nella mia infanzia sul lungomare vicino alla pista di Zandvoort, con tutte quelle salse in un contenitore di plastica marrone con tanti scomparti, in plastica - già allora. Uno snack che ha dato una nota di gioia alle ultime domeniche di mio nonno.
> Spero che ritrovi il tuo post con le precisazioni sull'italiano.
> Potresti spendere una parola in più sul modo di rendere il detto dello stolto e dei saggi? mi interessa molto. *"Uno stolto può chiedere più di quanto dieci saggi *riescano a rispondere? / *non riescano a rispondere *- questo non che a volte appare, appartiene al gruppo - ahimè piuttosto nutrito - di cose che non sono riuscito a capire/digerire. Mancanza di istruzione, riconducibile alle necessità impellenti della vita, che tendono ad essere tiranne.


Ciao Wordspin,
la traduzione che proponi mi sembra corretta; ti suggerisco però di aprire un altro thread, c'è anche il forum italiano-inglese molto frequentato oppure il forum solo italiano per approfondire la grammatica. 
Ecco una discussione che forse può interessarti: link.

@Ruminante,  solitamente ad _in merito a_ segue un sintagma, una proposizione mi riesce difficile immaginarla. Comunque_ in questione_ è perfetto, suona meglio in ogni caso.


----------



## Ruminante

OT 


Wordspin said:


> Spero che ritrovi il tuo post con le precisazioni sull'italiano.


No, era scaduto il tempo di collegamento... ma l'ho riscritto, riguardo te era solo una correzione alla tua traduzione del detto che ti sta a cuore. Forse esiste anche in italiano, non ho tempo di cercarla sto al lavoro comunque: si capisce perfettamente cosi' com'e'... su "Potere" o "riuscire a", vanno bene tutti e due, e poi credo che anche in olandese ci sará una leggera differenza tra i due... 
Magari apri un nuovo thread, cosi' approfondiamo.
Buona giornata da Roma , e tanto piacere.
p.s. ho cliccato su "quote" per scriverti la risposta, e mi sono apparsi tutti gli smileys, caratteri ecc. quindi solo con quick reply non appaiono. Ciao


----------



## Blechi

Wordspin said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> "L'impegno profuso dalle famiglie ospitanti per rendere gli ospiti al propio agio fu notevole".
> J'ai l'impression que profus et profuso pourraient être au moins dans une certaine mesure des "faux amis". Même forme, usages différents.
> 
> 
> Y aurait-il quelqu`un qui pourrait suggérer une traduction française pour *"impegno profuso"?* Ce sont deux mots qui mis ensemble semblent élever aux sommets de la _italianità. _
> "Les efforts faits par les familles?" C'est tellement lourd>
> Un grand merci à l'avance.


 
_Profuso_ veut simplement dire "donné", "fait", "accompli".


----------



## Corsicum

_Profuso_ : il y a tout de même des cas de contextes particuliers ou l’on retrouve semble-t-il l’équivalent Français _« profus_ » et latin :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/profus
L’origine étant latine dans les deux cas : _profusionem_(It) et _profusus_(Fr) 
Voir l’usage ici :
_La saignée doit commencer immédiatement après accomplissement de l'étourdissement et être effectuée de manière à provoquer un saignement rapide, profus et complet._
_Il dissanguamento deve iniziare immediatamente un volta realizzato lo stordimento ed essere effettuato in modo tale da provocare un dissanguamento rapido, profuso e completo._
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=520906:cs&page=1&hwords=profuso%7E


----------



## Ruminante

Grazie Corsicum di tutti i link... in uno dei documenti della Commissione Europea ho visto che "impegno profuso" è stato tradotto semplicemente "efforts déployés", ed è una conferma delle proposte di matoupaschat.
Ora credo che resti ancora da chiarire l'ultima domanda di Wordspin: se "efforts généreusement consentis" va(da) bene in qualsiasi circostanza - in altre parole, se è solo linguaggio formale oppure si puo' usare comunemente.

Ciao Anaiss,
grazie dei tuoi preziosi consigli.
Buona serata.


----------



## Wordspin

Ciao, Ruminante. Ti rispondo così perché - credimi - sono così (nuovo e) negato per certe cose, che ho difficoltà a trovare perfino il modo di aprire un nuovo thread. Una mia amica ha un quoziente d'intelligenza di 130. Nel caso mio ce ne sono solo 30 - al massimo. Pensavo che il detto fosse stato desunto dalla Bibbia, come sai nellla mia patria specie in passato - nel periodo della sua nascita come entità politica a sè stante - è stata forte la componente protestante, con conseguente dimestichezza con il testo biblico. Pochi minuti fa ho "googelato" e invece è apparsa il nome Stoett - (in campo accademico) la "Bibbia"dei proverbi olandesi. Dice che il proverbio ha fatto la sua comparsa nel medioevo. Siamo un paese in questo senso giovane, che per noi il medioevo è quello che i tempi romani sono per voi italiani. Almeno, questa è la mia percezione. Da noi una cosa viene considerata antica già quando risale al medioevo. Il citato articolo fa menzione di varianti, e di paralleli in alcune lingue, francese, inglese, tedesco, svedese. Alcune varianti sono prestigiose, come quello di (Meister?) Eckard e di Omero. Nisba, niente italiano. Per la verità non associo un simile detto molto con l'immagine che in tanti anni mi sono fatta di ciò che possa rivendicare di essere italiano: mi sembra troppo poco sfumato per esserlo. Quando leggo il tuo nome d'arte (di forum), invece, mi sembra che da un'ideale bomboletta spray venga spruzzata nell'aria una piccola quantità di "olandesità": nel paese dello Stoett s'incontrano delle ruminanti quasi fin dentro le città, quelle pezzate nere o marroni.


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Wordspin... hai visto il post n. 24, parlo della tua ultima domanda a cui matoupaschat ha già risposto ma che secondo me è ancora aperta. 

OT Mi stai parlando della mia firma (un proverbio di Salomone, 15:17) ma ora non appare piu' in questo thread... sai vorrei scusarm con tei, non sono stata un buon esempio per te che sei nuovo... le regole del forum dicono che non si puo' chattare (ci sono i messaggi personali per questo) ... il fatto è che questi threads rimangono e vengono associati al dizionario.

Grazie per l'olandesità che mi hai attribuito, e per aver condiviso con me i tuoi ricordi

Buona serata e alla prossima.


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno Wordspin,
nel forum non vanno molto bene le auto-risposte ma sento il bisogno di concludere meglio la discussione, confermando un po' quello che avevi detto tu nel primo post sui _faux amis_ e sull'italianità. Le domande senza risposta chiara mi impegnano la mente perché ho una certa tendenza a rimuginare (anche detto pittorescamente “ruminare”).
Non sono piu’ tanto nuova nel forum e sto cominciando a capire l’importanza delle regole: se ci pensi, in questo thread c’è già una seconda domanda che non ha a che fare col termine di partenza (profuso) per cui è facile perdersi. Capisco anche che ho sbagliato ad azzardare delle risposte di cui non si ero veramente sicura, questo crea confusione; d’altra parte mi piace rispondere, ma le informazioni che trovo on line o sui dizionari di casa sono spesso contradditorie. Il Garzanti dice che profuso significa “versato con abbondanza”, ma il francese ridimensiona molto le espressioni “esagerate e pittoresche” che ha l’italiano nel linguaggio di un certo livello, soprattutto politico per quanto mi è sembrato. Forse una persona qualunque a un’altra direbbe solo “merci de tes efforts” in francese e “grazie del tuo impegno” in italiano…
_Scusatemi perfavore per l'appesantimento della discussione._
_Dag_,
Laura


----------



## Wordspin

Grazie, Ruminante. Semmai sono io a dover offrire le mie scuse a te a gli altri se la discussione non è avvenuta nel modo proprio del forum. Spero di comprenderlo meglio per meglio attuarlo.C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron. Sono state date le risposte che cercavo circa la traduzione di "impegno", "profuso" e "impegno profuso".


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Wordspin, come va?

Penso di aver finalmente trovato una risposta alla tua seconda domanda: 



Wordspin said:


> J'aurais déjà une première réponse si quelqu'un confirmait [ou le contraire] qu'une personne peut dire à une autre: "Merci des efforts généreusement consentis" (dans un but quelconque). Merci à l'avance.


Cosi’ come in italiano “profuso” non è colloquiale, penso che in francese non si direbbe, parlando, “merci des efforts généreusement consentis” ma c’è l’altro termine già discusso e approvato, *prodigati/prodigués* che va benone (salvo obiezioni naturalmente) anche in lingua corrente.

EDIT  In italiano almeno prodigato si usa (ma senza "sforzi"): "grazie di esserti prodigato/a" 

Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

In francese orale, si dirà piuttosto : "Merci pour tout le mal que vous vous êtes donné (que tu t'es donné)" .


----------



## Ruminante

Ti ringrazio Matoupaschat, non me lo ricordavo.
Buona serata


----------

